# HSS 928 ATD - clogging issue chatterhttp://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/images/smili



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Now that the snow has melted and our snowblower are put away I have had some time to talk to others about the poor performance of the new HONDA HSS machines. It seems that a number of folks are now confirming that its a design issue. It seems the consensus is that the sleeve inside the chute of the 928HSS is the culprit for the clogging. I have never had a machine clog this easy and I am hoping HONDA will develop a fix for it over the summer. I also really noticed that the new machines are much slower than the old 928 (which I wish I never sold). I can deal with the speed but the clogging is not workable. 

The biggest issue is the clogging which should not happen on such an expensive machine. Have others found the same chatter from others????


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Sadly I've read the same about the new Honda's. Underpowered and cloggy. Not sure why Honda tested the new machines in New Zealand. How many will they sell there? Focus groups with current older model users would have been cheaper and they would have got better feedback. For less money, (I know no tracks or hydro) the Toro Power Max® HD 1128 OHXE is my choice in the $2000.00 plus market.


----------



## Ibcenu (Jan 22, 2016)

is this just the 28's?. I have the 24 and had no issues


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Ibcenu said:


> is this just the 28's?. I have the 24 and had no issues


I have the 32 and no power or clogging issues.


----------



## obithedog (Aug 10, 2016)

I hear from others that the 32 does not have issues. The HSS928 is reported to clog easily - it has not been confirmed from Honda but folks at the dealers said it was an issue with the design of the chute. I actually had someone from Honda corporate send me an email saying they were going to have engineering look into the issue. This was after I posted a negative review of the machine. I still love the old HS928 and thing the features are cool on the new HSS but overall not functional.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

obithedog said:


> I hear from others that the 32 does not have issues. The HSS928 is reported to clog easily - it has not been confirmed from Honda but folks at the dealers said it was an issue with the design of the chute. I actually had someone from Honda corporate send me an email saying they were going to have engineering look into the issue. This was after I posted a negative review of the machine. I still love the old HS928 and thing the features are cool on the new HSS but overall not functional.


I have not seen any either, nor on 724 models.
One thing to remember is that there is a 40% larger engine for the same size impeller/chute on the 1332.
The odd part about the chute on the 928 (if that turns out to be the problem) is that as far as I know the same chute is used on 724, 928, and 1332 except 1332ATD with the dual deflector, but it is only causing a problem on the 928s.
I guess time will tell..... :blush::blush:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Have the RPM's been checked against spec?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

tdipaul said:


> Have the RPM's been checked against spec?


If the engine speed is correct but the governor is weak then engine speed will drop when encountering heavier loads and that could lead to chute clogging in wet snow.

Videos of the Canadian HSS928 show a significant drop in engine speed (and no recovery) when a heavier load is encountered. I would have expected the speed to remain the same but the engine sound to deepen with a larger throttle opening.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Town said:


> If the engine speed is correct but the governor is weak then engine speed will drop when encountering heavier loads and that could lead to chute clogging in wet snow..


If this statement ends up being correct, I guess the ultimate answer to the issue would be EFI which will have an electronic governor..... :blush: :icon-shocked:

On the other hand what I can see as the possible culprit for the issue is the increase on the impeller size and chute (if the impeller speed was not reduced on the new HSS vs the old HS).

:blowerhug:


----------

